
Hate blood tests? UVic research team just needs one drop - mk1202
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/uvic-blood-test-terry-pearson-diagnosis-protein-biomarker-technique-1.3322517
======
aminorex
Just wait until the FDA get ahold of them.

~~~
DrScump
They'll need an Expeditionary force. (University of Victoria, B.C., Canada)

------
achanda358
Sounds a lot like Theranos

